# Artisan Apron in Rust Wax Canvas



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like a worthy addition to the shop. I have a denim version that I'm forever forgetting to wear. I suspect you'd get even more protection from a leather one.

Out of curiosity, did the TS event happen because of lack of a riving knife? Or would that have not made any difference?


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi:
Did you by chance look at Duluth Trading Co. They have a apron called BEST DAMN FIRE HOSE APRON. It crosses your back and no ties. I like it a lot. Easy to put on and take off. Yours looks great, but it ties.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I looked a long time at that one. It's ~6" longer then they one I choose and it just seemed a little long for what I wanted. I looked at their other one but didn't like the pockets.










Mine doesn't tie. It hooks.

The foreman of the machine shop showed me the trick (all I did was push buttons on CNC machines so it's not like I really knew what I was doing). Get a ring and a piece of wire. Tie the ring, then adjust where you want the wire. The ring is just a metal ring from the hardware store (granted you could just loop more wire) I already had and the wire is from some extra 12 gauge copper I had. A little shaping on a piece of railroad track I use as an anvil and make sure the 'hook' is away from your body and 90 degrees from the loop for your tape. I really think I need to make the 'hook' part a little longer but it suffers from the 'it works well enough' syndrome that I haven't bothered to change it. So far it hasn't come loose. (had my wife take the picture since I don't contort that much


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

HI:



> Out of curiosity, did the TS event happen because of lack of a riving knife? Or would that have not made any difference?
> - runswithscissors


Not trying to be to Critical but along with the Question above, am I to understand that you didn't push the wood all the way through and out, after you finished making the cut?

"Just as I was finishing ripping some lumber on my table saw, standing off the side slightly, the cut piece got bumped a bit as I hit the power switch. As the blade spun down the piece slowly rotated into the blade. I knew there was no chance of me moving in time."

Rather you left it sitting there, still beside the Spinning Blade " you bumped it" causing the Cut Piece to move into The Spinning Blade while you were in the process of turning the saw off?

One of the First things I was taught MANY years ago was that when you are cutting on a Table Saw, ALWAYS finish the cut and get the wood off of the table. Then shut it down. A Safety Thing.

Regarding Aprons. I don't do any "Turning", perhaps that's one of the reasons I don't wear one. I tried for a while but gave up as it just seemed to Bulky and there didn't seem to be any reason for me to wear one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice looking apron. The only downside I see are the big pockets waiting to fill with sawdust.


----------

